# Ahem -- here's the dish



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks Oriana for letting everyone in on the secret!!
This weekend Fisher finished his SENIOR HUNTER title, plus a "bumper" leg on Sunday, down in Okeechobee where it was freakin' hot 90+ weather but thank god for little Hondas that can idle all day with the AC on 
Fisher scared me by having a really rough land blind in the morning, looping behind not one but two gigantic clumps of palmettos then climbing back THROUGH them when I blew a come-in whistle, but after giving me a heart attack he took some good casts and got the bird! Water was totally clean so we passed! The next day the pressure was off and not only did he nail all marks with no hunts, but lined both blinds. GO FISH!!!
So now we are back to the training board, hope to run some HRC Finished and maybe a master test in the spring. We'll see 

Oh -- and I must say, Saturday's test had THE most ridiculous flyer I've ever seen. There was a huge mound/hill/plateau thing that they launched the flyer off, seriously it was about two hundred feet in the air before they shot it in the butt and the bird plummeted to the ground. The mark itself was only about 40 yards but the dogs had to sit and watch it for what seemed like forever. Here's a picture someone took that doesn't quite do it justice (that's the bird in the air going right to left, landing in front of mound):









Anyhoo, long weekend, great time, great friends, great dogs -- I'm pooped!!!!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Whoo hoo Anney and Fisher! Gator dawgs always come up big on game day!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Ha ha -- oh yeah, I forgot to mention that it was the RARE weekend when I don't JINX the Gators by doing well at a dog event! BOTH were awesome!!! WOO HOO and CHOMP CHOMP!!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woo-hoo!! Congratulations


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

Very Nice!!! Congrats to you and Fisher.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

LOL! Just read it on W_G and sat on my hands... Congrats! That is a huge accomplishment, and done with style!
Way to go team Fisher!!!!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh wow, that's incredible and awesome and even more! Huge congratulations to you and Fisher, what an impressive team!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratualtions to Anney and Fisher! What a great team! Any ribbon pictures?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

ROOOOooo ROOOOoooo!!! :appl:
That's MY Daddy! :nchuck:

Licks and nips
Oriana 

PS - Dad please tell your mom she needs to stay "connected" when she goes to these things. It was very hard for my dad to not spill the whole can of worms the past two days!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Congratulations, Fisher! Good job!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Ha ha -- well the AT&T service in Okeechobee is spotty at best!!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

GO Fisher!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

That's awesome! He's quite the dog!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Yahoo and Congratulations Fisher and Anney!! That is awesome!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That is sooo exciting! Congratulations to you both. I can't wait to get out there and start playing myself, we're ready, just need one in our area (we'll have to wait for spring though). Please post some pictures!!


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Congratulations on a wonderful accomplishment.

Randy, Amber, Daisy, all the black whelplings, and all the golden fertilized eggs.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Way to go Anney and Fisher!!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratujlations Fisher! (You too Anney)


----------

